# For anyone looking for a good DSLR camera



## MirandaM21 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi all, I recently had to replace my DSLR, Canon EOS Rebel XSI, due to the fact it gave me an error 99 message and could not be repaired. It was an 11-year-old ( released in April of 2008) camera and I had gotten it for free from a friend of my dad's who had used it for four or five years steadily. I got it in 2017 and used it steadily for those two years. I upgraded to a Canon EOS Rebel T7i. I have had it for about a week now and I love it. It has a 24 MP sensor, can connect to Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, excellent focus among other features.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2019)

It's good to hear you are enjoying the new Camera.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2019)

Congrats! I just bought one a few months ago too and really like everything about it.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 17, 2019)

I have one also.  While waiting for the 7D Mark III I got the T7i as a travel/crop  sensor body.  While it is not water sealed, the compact size is great and the image quality is excellent.  So I have stopped waiting.  I won't need another body for a while and suspect when I get one it may be mirrorless.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 22, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> I have one also.  While waiting for the 7D Mark III I got the T7i as a travel/crop  sensor body.  While it is not water sealed, the compact size is great and the image quality is excellent.  So I have stopped waiting.  I won't need another body for a while and suspect when I get one it may be mirrorless.



yes, the future (and some current models) are mirrorless cameras
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

